# label laws europe



## Ilona (Mar 12, 2008)

*labeling laws in latvia*

hi! i'm completly new to this. is there anyone that could advise me on getting info about labeling laws in latvia?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: labeling laws in latvia*

You might need to check with your local government to get more information. Maybe start with your local chamber of commerce.


----------



## Ilona (Mar 12, 2008)

hi! i am in Latvia, which is now a part of the EUROPEAN UNION. can anyone help me out with label laws in Europe, pweeze ?


----------



## Ilona (Mar 12, 2008)

btw thanks Rodney. I'll check it out.


----------

